# TCP/IP



## julia1997 (11. Mai 2017)

Kennt sich hier jemand aus oder kann mir eine gute Seite empfehlern wo ich nachlesen kann?


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Mai 2017)

Moin,
Auskennen nicht - aber es gibt doch massenhaft Seiten zu dem Thema
https://www.google.de/search?q=slid...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=UT0UWcyjDanb8AfNjoHQCw

Oder poste Deine Code und stell' konkrete Fragen dazu!

VG Klaus


----------

